# moob groping.



## rabbitislove (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah 1 am posts.
Okay all, I have a question. Being that I am bisexual, and a chubby chaser, I really love the titties. And of course, I grope both. But in thinking about it, I worry if I make men uncomfortable. I used to grope my previous ex's but never talked about it. With women, its expected. With men, especially self conscious BHMs, and especially in a world where all of us at one point or another have been scared to tell our chubby partners for fear of rejection, I'm afraid I'm fueling their self loathing. 

I hope this makes sense.


----------



## mischel (Dec 10, 2007)

That's an easy question. Everybody is allowed to tickle my moobs. Groping is funny too when good friends do it for a laugh.
Girls are allowed to do everything with my moobs.
EVERYTHING !   

Why? Mmmmmm because for me it's on the one side nothing special. Im a man, a fat man and it's normal to have moobs. I dont care at all cause i am not a girl and i dont have boobs. On the other side it makes me horny if a girl grops and tickles my two best friends^^ ^^ ^^. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
.... gosh... i need my nipples licked and sucked...    
Look at my profile, there's a big picture of my moob and nipple. I gained a bit since i took this photo. In my opinion it's art. Here it is again:

m O O b 

Muhahahhaha.... i have bigger moobs than wantabelly's boobs^^. Uhm, my moobs are often bigger than the girls i see when i go out


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 10, 2007)

rabbitislove said:


> Yeah 1 am posts.
> Okay all, I have a question. Being that I am bisexual, and a chubby chaser, I really love the titties. And of course, I grope both. But in thinking about it, I worry if I make men uncomfortable. I used to grope my previous ex's but never talked about it. With women, its expected. With men, especially self conscious BHMs, and especially in a world where all of us at one point or another have been scared to tell our chubby partners for fear of rejection, I'm afraid I'm fueling their self loathing.
> 
> I hope this makes sense.




It makes perfect sense. I am bi. I am married to a small bhm. Any time I touch his chest he shys away...it's so sad cos I love it.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm not bi...but I love moobs. And eventually...most guys get used to it. But I've had a few initially really shy away from that sort of activity.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Dec 10, 2007)

I love my moobs and when girls kiss/lick/suck on them it's like a whole 'nother level of ecstasy. Play with em all you want, girls.


----------



## rabbitislove (Dec 10, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> It makes perfect sense. I am bi. I am married to a small bhm. Any time I touch his chest he shys away...it's so sad cos I love it.



Hahaha. Finally someone understands! Since I'm from a conservative family (and still live close to them), thats how I get my boob fix. Yay moobs!


----------



## stefanie (Dec 10, 2007)

It's probably not something you want to just dive in on, especially if you don't know how the guy feels about it. But you can work up to it slowly; see how he reacts, and if he likes it, dive in.

It depends on the guy, too. Some guys like a lot of pressure, pinching, etc. Others like a more light caress. If a guy shys away, it might not be because he's self -conscious. It may be that previous girls weren't as considerate, or didn't have quite the right "touch." It's just something people have to find out about each other.


----------



## Melian (Dec 10, 2007)

Weird.....I was JUST about to start an almost identical thread....

Last night, I was facing this issue. The bf is lying around shirtless, I wanted to grope, but he pulls away as soon as I reach anything of interest. It's not fair! 

It's actually at the point where I'm reconsidering our relationship. I mean, I'm a great gf....I do everything he wants, and even entertain all of his bizarre fetishes. And all I require of him is some groping of chest and belly (he seems to LOVE being groped anywhere else...), yet I get denied every time I really start enjoying myself!!!

So after he shoots me down, I became really sombre and kind of shut down for the rest of the night. It honestly feels awful; I can never seem to get any satisfaction. 

In conclusion, men: let us touch you! Yeah...rant over.


----------



## Tad (Dec 10, 2007)

hmmm, when I was first getting chubby enough to get vaguely noticeable moobage, I was kind of embarrassed, and would have shied away from anything that brought attention to them at all. 

Having, over a number of years, more fully accepted myself as a chubby guy, attention to any chubby parts would be welcome, and while moobs are not as sensitive as boobs, they are more sensitive than many other areas of skin (I'd say they are roughly equal to buttocks, except the nipple is of course more sensitive, but possibly too sensitive? It is sensitive, but not wired into the pleasure circuits the same way that women's may be, I think). Also, anything my partner enjoyed, would be apt to bring some reflected pleasure to me.

So now, yah, I'd be happy for gropage. Some years ago I would have needed to be brought around slowly.


----------



## StarScream! (Dec 10, 2007)

I too used to be embarrassed by mine, and sometimes I guess I still am. I do love to have mine played with though. They are usually very sensitive, and during sex having them played with, licked, or sucked on definatly adds to the pleasure. 

Rabbit you are more then welcome to grope mine whenever you want. I took some pictures for you. :wubu:


----------



## Molly (Dec 10, 2007)

Before I add two cents I must say, Starscream, you definitely have a knack for interesting photography! 

For me, I really think big chests are beautiful and I love to touch them. My man knows I love his chest and he seems to really enjoy it too. But I occasionally get playfully accused of loving him for his chest.

I encourage all BHMs to love their gorgeous bodies. You know we love it. We want to touch because we want to explore something beautiful.


----------



## chubloverUK86 (Dec 10, 2007)

I think that, while moobs to many women may appear to be the same thing, i.e. something that they want to touch and fondle and what have you, they're not the same thing to all men. Much in the same way that while men usually want to touch boobs (not saying they all have a fetish, but more a general liking to touch) not all women are necessarily titillated by it (the pun felt necessary).

Being of the gay variety, I have been with large men who have moobs. Some of them don't like them being touched at all, others don't mind but it doesn't do anything for them, whilst others like it and it does wonders for them.

I myself don't have moobs but have been with people that like to touch nipples and the like. I don't really like it but providing it's not uncomfortable it's allowed, but I certainly don't get turned on or stimulated by it. Whereas my boyfriend is the complete opposite. He has rather large moobs and nipples, and I'm not usually allowed to even brush a nipple through clothes because it excites him.

So, whether or not a BHM is into the whole moob groping thing is probably linked to whether or not it's something they find stimulating. Of course, there are plenty of other things to consider too. Many guys, particularly straight ones, feel that their moobs are a sign of weakness or femininity and are, as a result, very self-conscious about them. So, even if women do show an interest in them, it could still be very difficult for a guy like that to indulge in that sort of petting.



In response to a previous poster who doesn't feel she's getting sexual gratification from her relationship: I wonder if she's told her BF that she likes his belly and moobs. It can be a very hard thing to do for fear of somebody's reaction, but sometimes people need things to be clarified. Perhaps gravitating towards those areas of his body aren't sufficient actions to demonstrate you like them. You may need to tell him. Whether you do is your own decision of course, but if you don't, it's hardly fair to blame your own lack of sexual gratification on him, irrespective of whether or not you allow him to indulge in his own fetishes.


----------



## stefanie (Dec 10, 2007)

Melian said:


> Weird.....I was JUST about to start an almost identical thread....
> 
> Last night, I was facing this issue. The bf is lying around shirtless, I wanted to grope, but he pulls away as soon as I reach anything of interest. It's not fair!



Is it possibly something the two of you could talk about, maybe in a situation that's not highly sexually charged? IOW, so if he says, "No, I don't like that," you don't immediately feel rejected. Because I hear you - feeling that you're continually being sexually rejected can really hurt.

If he is uncomfortable about it emotionally, maybe talking about it will help him see that you really like it, that you find him very attractive - and - maybe, he could possibly like it, too.

*chubloverUK86* commented that some straight guys see their breasts as "unmasculine." If that's his issue (which you won't know unless you talk mutually), then maybe it would help him to understand that it's possible for both sexes to enjoy each other's breasts, and that it's not a matter of "masculinity" or "femininity" but simply "human-ness."

Also, some men (fat or not) find it hard to see their whole bodies as sensual - they tend to focus just on "below the belt," and thus miss a lot of sensuality. These attitudes don't develop overnight, and they probably won't go away overnight either.


----------



## Wantabelly (Dec 10, 2007)

Moobs are hot.... but bellies are hotter... xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 10, 2007)

StarScream! said:


> I too used to be embarrassed by mine, and sometimes I guess I still am. I do love to have mine played with though. They are usually very sensitive, and during sex having them played with, licked, or sucked on definatly adds to the pleasure.
> 
> Rabbit you are more then welcome to grope mine whenever you want. I took some pictures for you. :wubu:
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Melian (Dec 10, 2007)

stefanie said:


> Is it possibly something the two of you could talk about, maybe in a situation that's not highly sexually charged? IOW, so if he says, "No, I don't like that," you don't immediately feel rejected. Because I hear you - feeling that you're continually being sexually rejected can really hurt.
> 
> If he is uncomfortable about it emotionally, maybe talking about it will help him see that you really like it, that you find him very attractive - and - maybe, he could possibly like it, too.
> 
> ...




We've discussed this before and all I can get out of him is that he doesn't particularly like his body, but he doesn't hate it, and he also realizes that I am very attracted to him. Yet this problem still exists (and it always seems to exist with my bfs); it's very frustrating. 

Thanks for the responses, though. Maybe I just need to talk to him about it again


----------



## William (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi 

I like when a lady gropes my Moobs and I think that it is a matter for a guy to have some good reactions to his Moobs to replace all the baggage he carried about Moobs from his Teenage years.

William





Melian said:


> We've discussed this before and all I can get out of him is that he doesn't particularly like his body, but he doesn't hate it, and he also realizes that I am very attracted to him. Yet this problem still exists (and it always seems to exist with my bfs); it's very frustrating.
> 
> Thanks for the responses, though. Maybe I just need to talk to him about it again


----------



## Aurora (Dec 10, 2007)

I love playing with my man's moobs, and I'm pretty sure he enjoys the attention. When you're comfortable with your own body I think it makes a big difference.


----------



## BoostChub (Dec 10, 2007)

Indeed it just really depends on the guy. If he really likes it..then do it! If it doesn't bother him...then do it! If it does bother him...do it anyways! hehe you'll get a good laugh! Personally..I like mine played with as long as you like yours played with/worked and regulated on in return. All about feeling good..having fun and enjoying life.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 10, 2007)

BoostChub said:


> Personally..I like mine played with as long as you like yours played with/worked and regulated on in return. All about feeling good..having fun and enjoying life.



*wow .......always a pleasure to see your lovely sexy body.....thanks!!!!*


----------



## BoostChub (Dec 10, 2007)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *wow .......always a pleasure to see your lovely sexy body.....thanks!!!!*



Anytime girl ....hope your holiday season is going well and eating a lot of great foods!


----------



## Kazak (Dec 10, 2007)

never been groped but I think I'd be ok with it cuz its something that gives her pleasure. I even have an extra nipple on my right moob to add to her fun.


----------



## rabbitislove (Dec 11, 2007)

StarScream! said:


> I too used to be embarrassed by mine, and sometimes I guess I still am. I do love to have mine played with though. They are usually very sensitive, and during sex having them played with, licked, or sucked on definatly adds to the pleasure.
> 
> Rabbit you are more then welcome to grope mine whenever you want. I took some pictures for you. :wubu:



This is the best Christmas present ever! You are so sexy. I love the hair, and that cute pouty face.

God bless us, each and every one! :wubu:


----------



## SnapDragon (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm not bisexual, but I love moobs. The idea of a man who gets turned on by having them played with appeals to me a lot. Sadly, there are always going to be a great many people who are too revulsed by their own bodies, be it through an innate nature or from years of unkindness, to understand or accept that someone else can get so much enjoyment from them.

-SnapDragon.


----------



## otherland78 (Dec 11, 2007)

I would have no problem with that although i´m not near being really fat i just try to get a little in this direction. But for me especially these parts would be so nice to be touched by a girl loving this hmm....no guess why you bf reacts like this ?

Although have a nice day 
lg otherland78 :eat2:



Melian said:


> Weird.....I was JUST about to start an almost identical thread....
> 
> Last night, I was facing this issue. The bf is lying around shirtless, I wanted to grope, but he pulls away as soon as I reach anything of interest. It's not fair!
> 
> ...


----------



## Buffetbelly (Dec 14, 2007)

Men's boobs respond differently to women's. Our nipples do get erect when we are excited, but men's nipples get over-stimulated easily. They need a few second break after stimulation to recover sensitivity. Men's nipples are a 3-second zone --at least mine are. Try a rhythm of 3 seconds on and 10 seconds off. 

If your man tells you he "doesn't like" having his nipples licked, it's probably because he's had a partner who didn't do it right, or attacked them like they were women's nipples. 

We men are such delicate creatures when it comes to our titty nipples, don't you know! :batting:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 14, 2007)

BoostChub said:


> Anytime girl ....hope your holiday season is going well and eating a lot of great foods!



*actually l am on a pretty extreme diet, eliminating all sugar, flour, wheat, fried or processed foods..my goal is to drop 35# minimum and compete as a fitness model by summer time..so i eat amazing whole foods......and am diggin it and watching my body change..one day i will be an amazing contrast to some gorgeous BHM :smitten:
*


----------



## love dubh (Dec 14, 2007)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *actually l am on a pretty extreme diet, eliminating all sugar, flour, wheat, fried or processed foods..my goal is to drop 35# minimum and compete as a fitness model by summer time..so i eat amazing whole foods......and am diggin it and watching my body change..one day i will be an amazing contrast to some gorgeous BHM :smitten:
> *



Damn woman. Is that a "cutting" diet a la weightlifting?


----------



## Aireman (Dec 15, 2007)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> I'm not bi...but I love moobs. And eventually...most guys get used to it. But I've had a few initially really shy away from that sort of activity.



I can well understand the initial hesitation that some guys have about gropage of their moobs. Guys aren't supposed to have boobs! At least that's what's hammerd into us as we grow up. Only girls are supposed to have boobage and for a guy to have them gives us another social hurdel we have to get over as we grow up. I would never take my shirt off at the beach or around the pool 'cause of the stares I'm sure to get. Having said that, it would be a real dream to come across a woman who would love them.


----------



## johnnytattoos (Dec 16, 2007)

I would suggest an open dialog. Ask him: "do you like it when I do this?" or "does it feel good when I do that?". Honest communication can be both erotic and mutually satisfying.
...and if anyone's keeping track...
groping: not so much
pinching: lightly
biting: softly
kissing: yes
sucking: oh yes


----------



## William (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi 

If a guy seem hung up about having Moobs, I would suggest that you move in slowly and let him get use to not being in denial about having them.

William





rabbitislove said:


> Yeah 1 am posts.
> Okay all, I have a question. Being that I am bisexual, and a chubby chaser, I really love the titties. And of course, I grope both. But in thinking about it, I worry if I make men uncomfortable. I used to grope my previous ex's but never talked about it. With women, its expected. With men, especially self conscious BHMs, and especially in a world where all of us at one point or another have been scared to tell our chubby partners for fear of rejection, I'm afraid I'm fueling their self loathing.
> 
> I hope this makes sense.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 16, 2007)

love dubh said:


> Damn woman. Is that a "cutting" diet a la weightlifting?


'
'
*following TOSCA RENOS plans..she was a 40 yr old that dropped from 200+ to an insane hard body competitor as a fitness model.and a role model to many...very healthy, very fit and very STRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so yes weight lifting is part of it always for me..although until i get much leaner...its mostly lots of cardio and good healthy FOODS*


----------



## rabbitislove (Dec 17, 2007)

johnnytattoos said:


> I would suggest an open dialog. Ask him: "do you like it when I do this?" or "does it feel good when I do that?". Honest communication can be both erotic and mutually satisfying.
> ...and if anyone's keeping track...
> groping: not so much
> pinching: lightly
> ...



damn johnny, is it your job to get the board hot and bothered?
if not it should be.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Dec 18, 2007)

my gf grabs mine and vehemently claims to not be a FFA


----------



## fatlilboy (Dec 18, 2007)

Touching my moobs...especially the nipples....just makes me extremely aroused and starving for food and kissing and omg.....everything. I can't tell you what it does to me. That others cannot share in enjoying such a sensation is just sad and pitiful. I'm enjoying my moobs....am proud of them...and they are a very integral part of my sexual stimulation, quite honestly. Wouldn't trade 'em for anything.

:bow:


----------



## Molly (Dec 18, 2007)

My man loves having his licked/sucked/kissed and sometimes asks me to do so. 

Funny thing is.... I am a woman, and can't stand the sensation of having my breasts (especially nipples) groped/ any of the above. Waaay to sensitive for me. 

Supposedly women are suppose to like that sort of thing, but not me.... what can I say, I am a giver.


----------



## Fatgator (Dec 20, 2007)

Hello people...as far as the subject of moobs...I like if a girl is interested in how fat I am, no matter where it is. They can touch my moobs, my belly, thighs, or upper arm fat as much as they want. I included a few new pictures of me here too. Face pic, moob pic, and moob/belly pic. Enjoy! 

View attachment Picture 011.jpg


View attachment me6.jpg


View attachment me7.jpg


----------



## anybodys (Dec 21, 2007)

my bhm (who, sadly, is barely able to qualify as big anymore...) hates his fat and doesn't like me playing with his belly, but he loves it when i play with his moobs. the chest can be very stimulating, so if you concentrate on making it pleasurable for him... playing with his nipples and such... he probably won't mind it.


----------

